# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  आज के दिन ब्राज़ील ने पुर्तगाल से अलग होकर खुद को स्वतंत्र राष्ट्र घोषित किया था

## virat143

१. आज के दिन ब्राज़ील ने पुर्तगाल से अलग होकर खुद को स्वतंत्र राष्ट्र घोषित किया था

----------


## virat143

२. आज ही के दिन ESPN चैनल ने अपना डेब्यू किया था केबल टीवी पे

----------


## virat143

३. ७ सितम्बर १९०६ को भारत का प्रथम बैंक बैंक ऑफ़ इंडिया रजिस्टर किया गया था

----------


## virat143

४. ७ सितम्बर १९८८ को मिजोरम में राष्ट्रपति शासन लागू हुआ था

----------


## jaileo

ज्ञानवर्धक शिक्षाप्रद सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक अभिनन्दन बन्धु।

----------


## virat143

> ज्ञानवर्धक शिक्षाप्रद सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक अभिनन्दन बन्धु।


आप सूत्र पे आये  उसके लिए आपका धन्यवाद 
" सभी से अनुरोध है के अगर आपको सूत्र अत्यधिक पसंद आये तो रेपो अवश्य दे धन्यवाद "

----------


## pkj21

आप मुझे बताएँ कि मैं क्या करूँ !

----------


## aladin

अच्छी जानकारी

----------

